# Driver needed in Waukegan area



## Sawboy

I may be needing a driver in the Waukegan area. Zero tolerance lot that per contract requires a truck on site anytime it's snowing. Even if it's not accumulating and sitting still. Must be experienced, and have clean MVR. Pm for details.


----------



## Sawboy

Bump it back up


----------



## JustJeff

Wow. Waukegan area. Yikes. Good luck Bob.


----------



## Sawboy

Dude. It's the one we talked about. In a secured, fenced, professional park with a 24/7 security guard and gates that ya gotta pass, sign in, AND give a drivers license to them to get into it. It's safer than your neighborhood. Lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Oh ya, that's right. What's wrong, your kid doesn't want to make the commute?


----------



## Sawboy

Haven't talked to him yet. Much rather find someone local.


----------



## leolkfrm

nice gig, too far from here too...lol

another bump


----------



## LadderCo2

I am a federal civilian employee working at Great Lakes Naval Base...I live in Darien. I have 20 years of plowing experience. If you still have this contract next winter we should talk.


----------

